# Need a little help please



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

First of all I would like to say thank you to all who have helped me on previous questions. This forum has been very helpful.
What I need now is some type of manual on brakes. Are there any good books out there that cover the braking system? I am currently redoing the brakes on my 67 GTO. Everything was leaking so I decided to replace most parts. I took apart the rear and would like some sort of step - by - step instructions on putting it back together, just to make sure it is done right.
I have some mechanical ability but am no mechanic. I have never done anything like this before and would like to learn how to do it instead of having someone else do it. 
Thanks in advance, Brian


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Restoration guide will have the full line layout and you can get pre bent tubing and all parts from Inline Tube....:cheers


1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

restoration guide does have the layout but there is ZERO step by step instructions- aside from the specific layout and brake line routing - a front disc rear drum setup is very generic being the norm for millions of cars- there are tons of videos on u-tube showing rebuilding of rear drums


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just take one side apart at a time so if you run into a snag you can check the other side for spring placement or whatever. Also, the shoes are 2 different sizes, the short one always goes toward the front of the car. They make some special tools for the retaining spring to remove and reinstall, might be worth it to look into picking some up.
Here is a picture of a typical drum set up.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

As Mr Ruckee points out, having the right tools will make this a lot easier. A lot of auto parts stores have a tool loan program now. As an example, Autozone has an 8 piece drum brake tool set, part number 27194. Would strongly recommend you find a friend that has done this before to show you how to do it. While illustrations and step by step instructions will help you, they will not tell you how to use the tools -- and that's not a bit intuitive the first time out. One wheel at a time is always good counsel when doing brakes. Sounds like you may have taken both apart. Matt


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you need one of these on the shelf in your garage....maybe Santa will bring it

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=0801959055/theultimatpontiaA/[/ame]


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The factory service manual will have step by step. Most parts are still available at your local auto parts stores. I would replace the wheel cylinders while you are at it.

Here's a video
Drum Brakes (Shoes) Videos Advance Auto Parts Video


----------

